# Holzkahn wieder flott machen! Nur wie?



## fastbreaker (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo!#h

ich weiß zwar nicht ob das Thema hier her gehört, aber ich versuchs mal!
Ich hab einen älteren Holzkahn und möchte ihn wieder steichen und kleinere Lecks abdichten. Hab mir schon die Finger wund gegoogelt und nichts passendes gefunden.
Was für Material soll ich für den Anstrich verwenden und wie oft muss ich ihn streichen bzw wie lange muss er dann noch trocknen? Hab mal gehört das Karaboleum oder so recht gut sein soll!?
Danke schon mal für die Bestimmt schnelle Hilfe


----------



## heinmama (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holzkahn wieder flott machen! Nur wie?*

Hallo,

evtl. solltest Du mal ein paar Fotos hier in das Board stellen, aber als anstrich Carbolineum zu nehmen ist nicht gut, da es keinen richtigen wasserdichten Abschluß gibt.
Desweiteren solltest Du beschreiben ob das Boot aus Vollholz  oder aus Schichtmaterial ist.

Gruß 

Heinmama


----------



## bild (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holzkahn wieder flott machen! Nur wie?*

Würde den Kahn mit Bootslack streichen gibt es in jedem Baumarkt und am Ende eine Schicht 2 Komponenten Harz ( Epoxid als abschluss nehmen damit auch alles dicht bleibt. 

Epoxid bekommt man unter http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/
und Boots / Jachtlack hab ich ja schon erwähnt. 


Hoffe es hilft dir weiter.


MfG


Niki


----------



## Briese (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holzkahn wieder flott machen! Nur wie?*

Suche nach kalfatern. Das wird Dir helfen.

Ich habe vor Jahren eine alte H-Jolle komplett überarbeitet.  Der Sommer war vorbei als das Boot fertig war.

Nach der Grundüberholung des rohen Holzes und kalfatern der Fugen wurde der Rumpf mehrfach mit zwei- Komponenten Lack gerollt. Dazwischen immer wieder geschliffen.

Für ein schönes Boot lohnt der Aufwand.

Briese


----------



## Bobster (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holzkahn wieder flott machen! Nur wie?*

Eine echte "Liebhaberarbeit" !

Entweder Du machst das Vernünftig;
dann dauert es und wird auch nicht ganz so preiswert !

...dafür hast Du dann ein schönes, schweres Boot :q

...oder |kopfkrat


----------



## Frosch38 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holzkahn wieder flott machen! Nur wie?*

Hier mal ein Link zum lesen und wenn dwnn noch Fragen sind einfach fragen.http://www.ctmat.de/anwendungen-tipps-wiederaufbau.htm
Ich denke das du erstmal das Leck abdichten möchtest und dann den UW Bereich streichen.


----------



## fastbreaker (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holzkahn wieder flott machen! Nur wie?*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten!
Der Kahn ist schon 20 Jahre alt und liegt dafür noch ganz gut da. Eigentlich ist er schon noch dicht, nur ein paar kleine Risse sind drin. Er liegt jetzt schon 3 Wochen trocken. Wie lange soll ich ihn nach dem Anstrich trocknen lassen? Hab mir eigentlich vorgenommen dass er zum ende der Hechtschonzeit wieder im Wasser liegt, werd ich aber leider net schaffen |uhoh:
Ein Kollege hat mir erzählt das es so ne art Silikon gibt das man in die Risse machen kann und im Wasser bombenfest wird. Kennt ihr dass?


----------



## Frosch38 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holzkahn wieder flott machen! Nur wie?*

Seit wann liegt er denn trocken? Wenn es nur kleine Risse sind dann Quellen die auch zu. Das Zeuch was Ihr mein ist Sika Flex. Es ist bedingt einsetzbar da es nur auf Vorbereitetem Holz haftet. Man braucht da einen " Haftvermittler ".
In meinem Link steht drin wie man etwas Grössere Risse wieder dicht bekommt.


----------



## heinmama (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holzkahn wieder flott machen! Nur wie?*

Hallo,

das mit dem sikaflex ist eine gute idee, da es wirklich super elastisch und dauerhaft ist. #6#6

Man sollte aber trotzdem prüfen wodurch der Riss enstanden ist, sollten Risse sein die durch Verrottung entstanden sind, kommt man um ein Reparaturstück welches man mit Sikaflex verkleben kann nicht herum. Stoßnähte(nur bei geklinkerten Naturholz-Booten) die durch Schwindung entstanden sind sollte man mit dem Kalfatergeschirr weiten und mit Werg und Pech verschließen. Bei genieteten,überlappenden Planken(nur Holz/keinplattenmaterial) ist ein nachziehen der Nieten erforderlich, absolute Dichtigkeit wird durch Liegen im Wasser und durch die dadurch entstehende Quellung erreicht. Bei Plattenwerkstoffen (Sperrholz) welche Funier schäden haben ist ein Auswechseln meist erforderlich. Die
Nähte bei Plattenwerkstoffen können mit Epoxi Harz und Füllstoff verschlossen werden.

Zum Schluß noch ein Link in dem eine Jugendgruppe in Boot selbst gebaut haben, mit Tips zum selbst machen.


http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=39518 

Viel Spaß bei Deinem Projekt.


Heinmama#6#6#6#6

Mooooment noch mal:

Du solltest Deinen Unterwasserbereich evtl. mit Antifouling behandeln um Algenbewuchs zu mindern.
(natürlich von dem Kahn, nicht Deine Füße)


----------



## Frosch38 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holzkahn wieder flott machen! Nur wie?*

Man muß aber bei Sika bedenken das Holzboote in der Regel geölt sind und somit kein Haftgrundlage für Sika vorhanden ist.


----------



## Franky (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holzkahn wieder flott machen! Nur wie?*

...  und wenn ich auch noch mal dazusenfen darf...  

Ich habe die leidige Erfahrung gemacht, dass man Ein- und Zweikomponentenlacke tunlichst nicht aufeinander streichen sollte. Insbesondere nicht den 2-K-Lack auf den 1-K-Lack, da die Lösungsmittel des Härters doch die untere SChicht angreifen und zersetzen.

Nur am Rande, weil ich weiter oben was von "Bootslack" UND 2-K-Lack gelesen habe... Mag sein, dass ich da "Pech" mit hatte, aber ein fachkundiger ehemaliger Nachbar grinste nur und meinte, dass man das auch nicht mache...


----------

